# All the Daewoo's are off the road in the U.S.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I haven't seen a Daewoo in a long time now. I thought they we're kind of neat looking. I rode in one once and wasn't impressed.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

June132017 said:


> I haven't seen a Daewoo in a long time now. I thought they we're kind of neat looking. I rode in one once and wasn't impressed.


Swallowed up by GM


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

When I was assigned to Greece, I had a Daewoo Musso Diesel SUV, it was a great truck, indestructible... I asked about exporting it back to the states, but they said it would not pass US emissions...


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

In terms of passenger cars, they were only really meant for basic transportation in the far east, a bit like Daihatsu or Tata. They were typically pretty flimsy and barebones. So no, I doubt they were ever going to impress anyone. They're also the last type of car I'd want to be in if I were in an accident.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

GM bought Daewoo. Chevrolet Aveo and Sonic is a Daewoo design.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Aveo


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

You can still find Daewoo's for sale!

https://www.carsforsale.com/vehicle/details/74519004










https://www.carsforsale.com/vehicle/details/54527093










https://www.carsforsale.com/vehicle/details/66243927


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> In terms of passenger cars, they were only really meant for basic transportation in the far east, a bit like Daihatsu or Tata. They were typically pretty flimsy and barebones. So no, I doubt they were ever going to impress anyone. They're also the last type of car I'd want to be in if I were in an accident.


The perfect Uber car : D


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

My first ever car (in the UK) was a Daewoo. Brings back memories.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

They've all been scrapped and turned in to refrigerators.

http://www.daewoodemexico.com/
Funny you should mention Daewoo. I'm buying my mom a new stove and refrigerator for the house in Mexico and the saleslady I called a couple days ago recommended Daewoo.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> My first ever car (in the UK) was a Daewoo. Brings back memories.


Were they serviced by Superdrive or something?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

BigBadBob said:


> Were they serviced by Superdrive or something?


I don't know. I bought it second hand and only ever put a few thousand miles on it.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They are also involved in heavy machinery.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I was thinking about buying one of these as a project car. I bet that would be one giant project though.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I don't know. I bought it second hand and only ever put a few thousand miles on it.


I think it was Halfords actually


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Friend of mine bought a 99 brand new for his wife. Sold it at under 70K miles to a wrecking company for scrap and got $250. That said red two door Daewoo Lanos popped up for sale on Craigslist for $1600 and disappeared in less than a day. Guess somebody really wanted a little red old Daewoo. :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Friend of mine bought a 99 brand new for his wife. Sold it at under 70K miles to a wrecking company for scrap and got $250. That said red two door Daewoo Lanos popped up for sale on Craigslist for $1600 and disappeared in less than a day. Guess somebody really wanted a little red old Daewoo. :roflmao:


Change the timing belt every 50,000 miles and it could last a while.
Timing belts in those were notorious for going out at 60,000 miles & ruining engine.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Change the timing belt every 50,000 miles and it could last a while.
> Timing belts in those were notorious for going out at 60,000 miles & ruining engine.


Those damn interference engines...  They had it for 20 years and actually the only major thing he had to do was the AC about 10 years ago, but that's about it. Not too bad. I still wouldn't be caught dead in one. If Toyotas are boring, Daewoo ups that to a whole another level. :roflmao:


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Believe it or not I've seen 2 pintos in my county and in descent shape


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Saw a Volkswagen thing the other day. Not this exact one but just like it. Yellow, original hubcaps and convertible.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Believe it or not I've seen 2 pintos in my county and in descent shape


I heard the Pinto was a really well made vehicle. That's amazing that they are still on the road even if they are just classics.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

They were discontinued because there gas tanks would blow up catch on fire when hit in the rearend


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Alantc said:


> They were discontinued because there gas tanks would blow up catch on fire when hit in the rearend


All because Ford didn't want to put in an 11 dollar part.

https://www.spokesman.com/blogs/autos/2008/oct/17/pinto-memo-its-cheaper-let-them-burn/


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

observer said:


> All because Ford didn't want to put in an 11 dollar part.
> 
> https://www.spokesman.com/blogs/autos/2008/oct/17/pinto-memo-its-cheaper-let-them-burn/





observer said:


> General Motors bought Daewoo in Korea


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Alantc said:


> They were discontinued because there gas tanks would blow up catch on fire when hit in the rearend


Was talking about the Ford Pinto not Daewoo.

@DudeUbering


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Alantc said:


> They were discontinued because there gas tanks would blow up catch on fire when hit in the rearend


They were discontinued because RWD in a small city cars was a very outdated tech by the mid 1970s. Ford was already working on the global Escort before Pinto's issue happened.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Daewoo LOL I remember those!


----------

